# Nokia E61 - Need Tech Guy Help



## casscriz (Sep 8, 2006)

Ok, so my boss really wanted this Nokia E61, I got it for her, but I'm so confused about it. I need to install a program that works similar to what you can do with a sidekick. How you can log on to the tmobile website and enter in events on the calendar, new contacts, even check email. The most important thing though is the calendar. I need to be able to enter in an event on the computer and have it automatically show up on her Nokia without her even being here. Is that possible, is there something out there for me? I already have the blackberry software downloaded onto the device and that's working perfectly...HELP!

Thank you so very much!

I need a tech guy in the LA area to help me with a Nokia E61, anyone have a referral?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

The Nokia E61, a phone? Your phone provider, or carrier, can't help you?

I'm in the LA area, in Redondo. What is it that you want in the way of help?


----------



## casscriz (Sep 8, 2006)

Well I've got the email working through tmobile..but they can't help me with anything else because its a european phone, and europe won't help because i'm not a citizen of the UK. I just need to know what the best software would be to download for calendar organization. I read something about the RDM or TSMobile. They both sound like something I would need, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

I really don't think it is "because i'm not a citizen of the UK" . Probably more that you are not paying them anything.

As for the calendar, I was looking at another post of yours, and there you had mentioned you wanted a calendar that you (a worker bee for your female boss) could make changes to her calendar remotely, and it would appear on her calendar when she is using the N61 phone. Is that want you want here?

The reason I am asking here, is that this last post of yours, now sounds different. It sounds like you want to install a separate, stand-alone, application on the N61.

Which is it?


----------



## casscriz (Sep 8, 2006)

Well basically I add everything into her calendar from my desktop and it will automatically show up on her phone. We had the sidekicks before so it was easy to just log in online and enter her calendar. I know that is just a sidekick feature, but I would like something similar. And she's using the E61. I'm not sure if I need to install anything or not, I'm not really sure what to do..


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

This is strange, *casscriz*, I did reply to your private message. In fact I had a fairly lengthy response. But I just checked my PM's sent and there is nothing showing in regards to that composed message. I really don't want to spend the time to draft it all again. Let's forget the PM's, OK? I don't trust them after losing that one. Let's see if we can work out the problem right here. I have a lot of questions. Trying this here, as brief as I can...

Where is the calendar data kept? where on-line do you go to to access her calendar? Is it your (or her, or a combined) T-Mobile account? or is the calendar data kept on your company servers?


----------



## casscriz (Sep 8, 2006)

Calendar data is kept under her gmail accout for the moment, it used to be under the my tmobile page. If it needs to be kept on my computer it can and then we could possibly use my computer as her romote desktop right? Then I could just enter it onto my computer and she could have access on her phone....


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

That's the way you are doing it now, but we want to fix what worked before. 

Somewhere, in T-Mobile's webpages they must have some way of telling you how to set up your calendar functions for other devices, other phones. That calendar (if a shared item) can't exclusively be a Sidekick application. T-Mobile sells more phones than just Sidekick's, and each calendar-capable phone, that utilizes the T-Mobile service, should have some setup for that calendar feature.

Perhaps the Sidekick you got from T-Mobile was already preset for the calendar application, to make it easy for the user, but other phones should have some comparable settings.

But, what I am still not sure about is, if that calendar service, that you were using before, was ever a shared application; that the data was stored on a non-local device (off the phone). OR PERHAPS you were just circumventing the whole process, that they have, and using something that worked for you.

From the answers, so far, I am either not asking the right questions, or am not making myself clear enough. Since this is new ground for me (I have never used T-Mobile) I want to get more information before I make better guesses to the next step. This is just going to be too hard through this message board. I have the patience to work through it all, but I seldom ever see other people who have the patience to respond with the same sort of patience. Plus, this gets to be a lengthy and tedious process, that I am sure others reading this would rather not see.

It might be best for you to deal with a T-Mobile support person. You should be asking about setting up a device. They should have details somewhere, even if it is a "foreign" device.

I can work with you through PM's (still tedious) but because I lost about an hour's worth of work already in the previously lost PM, I would rather be more immediate in the Q&A's, like with a phone call. You said you were in Los Angeles, and I said I was in Redondo, does that sound like something you want to go through? If so, them PM me.


----------

